# Favorite ash vac for pellet stoves?



## dwizum (Oct 20, 2012)

As per my recent newbie threads I'm gearing up for my first winter burning pellets. Just placed the order for the stove itself (55-trpah from timber ridge). Will be ordering pellets on Monday and picking up the materials for the install by the weekend.

Last thing I need (that I'm aware of!) is to find an ash vacuum. I'd like to stay under $100 if possible - looks like there are a handful around that price range, so - anyone have feedback?


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 20, 2012)

I recently purchased a PowerSmith ash vacuum that so far I am happy with. Has a metal lined hose and a metal canister with a high temp filter so that warm ash can be sucked up. Also has decent suction. I found it on line for about $89


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Oct 20, 2012)

I use a $30 ShopVac with a $30 Gore Cleanstream HEPA filter.


----------



## dwizum (Oct 20, 2012)

Melissa, where did you find the powersmith online? I see it at amazon for that price but it's out of stock. Can't seem to find it anywhere else...


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 20, 2012)

dwizum said:


> Melissa, where did you find the powersmith online? I see it at amazon for that price but it's out of stock. Can't seem to find it anywhere else...


I too just did a search to see if the seller name popped out at me but it didn't. My receipt says AG Warehouse but I dont see that online either. I know when I purchased it there were very few in stock.  I wonder if Amazon could give you an estimate, or tell u how long it has been out of stock.


----------



## thedude110 (Oct 20, 2012)

I use the Cheetah ash vac linked below.  It came "free" from the dealer with my stove.  It works fine, but it's not worth the $200 list price, IMHO.

http://www.amazon.com/Dustless-Tech...id=1350785733&sr=1-1&keywords=cheetah+ash+vac


----------



## nailed_nailer (Oct 20, 2012)

Another vote for a Shop Vac and HEPA filter.

I got mine at the Big Orange store about 4 years ago
Was an open box floor model. 
Cost was <$25
The HEPA filter was around $30.

Works great for me.
Good Luck,
---Nailer---


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2012)

nailed_nailer said:


> Another vote for a Shop Vac and HEPA filter.
> 
> I got mine at the Big Orange store about 4 years ago
> Was an open box floor model.
> ...


 
Me too, shop vac with a hepa filter and I buy the drywall bags. Great suction and I get no dust blown into the room.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 21, 2012)

Shop vac, HEPA filter and Drywall bags here.


Even ash vacs are not rated to suck hot coals. Let the stove cool properly amd either will work. You can spend $60 or $260. Up to you.


----------



## jgrz0610 (Oct 21, 2012)

Shop Vac here too.  Make sure you use a hepa filter or every time the wifey dusts you're going to hear about it.  I wonder when someone will chime in and warn me about a vacuum fire?  Should be soon...


----------



## aburress1223 (Oct 21, 2012)

I use shop-vac with HEPA filters.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Oct 21, 2012)

I have been using this
http://www.amazon.com/Cleva-EAT605S...d=1350820366&sr=8-6&keywords=fireplace+vacuum
for about a year. It is loud and not very powerful, but it gets the job done. It won't 
do heavy lifting, but it will pick up an occasional pellet or clinker. As i said, it gets the job done. It is small, but i only emptied it once last heating season and it was far from full.
The hose is lined with spiral cut aluminum for fire resistance and the three filters are fiberglass, perforated metal and hepa.


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 21, 2012)

Dwizum, not having used a shop vac form this purpose, I cannot speak to it. There was a previous post in another thread where someone inadvertently sucked up a hot coal and suddenly his shop vac was blowing flames.  As stated above, you just have to have a cold stove and ash with the shop vac.  The PowerSmith I use is rated to hold ash with a temp of 140.


----------



## richkorn (Oct 21, 2012)

I used to use a small Ridgid shop-vac type with a Hepa filter but i found it was too messy cleaning the filter. I bought the PowerSmith Ash vac and it is awesome. Super suction, fairly quiet, light and compact. Can vacuum warm ashes with it. I paid around ~$85 on Amazon free shipping.

http://powersmithtools.com/portfolios/ash-vacuum/


----------



## kcellwood (Oct 21, 2012)

shop vac, hepa filter and drywall bags. I generally clean my stove every Sat morning. I leave the shop vac outside for the day just to be on the safe side.


----------



## smoke show (Oct 21, 2012)

I won a Cougar ash vac in a contest, been used twice. Shop vac gets the call.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 21, 2012)

Shop vac with drywall bag. Minimum stove cool down of an hour. Vac stuck outside after for the rest of day. Ounce of prevention worth a pound of cure.
Stainless five gallon vac $30, 3 pak of drywall bags less than $10 and bag lasts the season.


----------



## bill3rail (Oct 21, 2012)

I use a Cleva Ash Vacuum and it works fine.
Thanks for reminding me, I need to empty it.

Bill

PS:  Lowes now sells them for $79.99, a lot less than I paid a year ago.


----------



## The Village Idiot (Oct 21, 2012)

I purchased this one made by Hearth Country out of Vermont, but it's actually manufactured in China.  It's the only one I could find in this part of the World that was on the shelf.  It gets the job done, but for the $159 Canadian that I paid for it, it's like.....meh.  I've got my fingers crossed that it will take me through the season and I might look into swapping it for late 2013.  I hate buying stuff that doesn't impress.
http://www.amazon.com/Meeco-Mfg-Co-...-1-catcorr&keywords=hearth+country+ash+vacuum


----------



## Salty (Oct 21, 2012)

Cheetah ash vac. It's great for every other day really cleans it down.

I think pelletsdirect has them for $119 or something like that?


----------



## MacP (Oct 21, 2012)

Cougar Ash Vac works great for me. It gets used a couple of times a week.


----------



## DMZX (Oct 21, 2012)

I use an old Hoover upright with allergen Z Bags.  Works like a charm.


----------



## Northwoodneil (Oct 21, 2012)

Shop vac with a drywall filter. A cover bag on the filter keeps it cleaner longer. Had an ash vac but also had a hot spark, my bad, no more ash vac


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 21, 2012)

The Village Idiot said:


> I purchased this one made by Hearth Country out of Vermont, but it's actually manufactured in China. It's the only one I could find in this part of the World that was on the shelf. It gets the job done, but for the $159 Canadian that I paid for it, it's like.....meh. I've got my fingers crossed that it will take me through the season and I might look into swapping it for late 2013. I hate buying stuff that doesn't impress.
> http://www.amazon.com/Meeco-Mfg-Co-Inc-Vacuum/dp/B003FX9ROO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1350840089&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=hearth country ash vacuum


 
I have that one too.  Fortunately I only paid $69 for it.  Not very impressed. The filter is waaaaaay too small and clogs quickly.  My shop vac with a Hepa filter works better.


----------



## Redbarn (Oct 21, 2012)

Ash Vac. 
Use it for our pellet stove and our wood burning insert. 
Works great. Had it for 2 seasons now and no complaints.
You get what you pay for in this case.


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 21, 2012)

Redbarn said:


> Ash Vac.
> Use it for our pellet stove and our wood burning insert.
> Works great. Had it for 2 seasons now and no complaints.
> You get what you pay for in this case.


Redbarn, what kind do you use?


----------



## Redbarn (Oct 22, 2012)

Melissa220 said:


> Redbarn, what kind do you use?



Dustless Technologies MU405R Cougar Ash Vacuum, Red


----------



## dwizum (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback. The powersmith looks like the clear winner among cheap units meant for ashes but it's not in stock ANYWHERE.  If I can't find it in the next few days I suppose I'll go the route of a cheap shop vac with a HEPA filter and drywall bag.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 22, 2012)

dwizum said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. The powersmith looks like the clear winner among cheap units meant for ashes but it's not in stock ANYWHERE.  If I can't find it in the next few days I suppose I'll go the route of a cheap shop vac with a HEPA filter and drywall bag.


 
I don't think you'll go wrong going that route. Mine works great for a price no more than the powersmith. Awesome suction and the hepa filter only needs cleaned once a year if you use the drywall bags. And you can take out the bag and filter and put the foam sleeve in to suck up liquids so its dual-purpose. Whatever you get, they do make it nice for stove cleaning. Enjoy your clean stove!


----------



## dwizum (Oct 22, 2012)

I found the powersmith in stock at Blain's Farm and Fleet's web store! The site claims an odd sounding "Limited availability" status so I called their 800 number and confirmed it was actuall there and ready to be shipped before placing my order.


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 22, 2012)

dwizum said:


> I found the powersmith in stock at Blain's Farm and Fleet's web store! The site claims an odd sounding "Limited availability" status so I called their 800 number and confirmed it was actuall there and ready to be shipped before placing my order.


Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Hoot23 (Oct 22, 2012)

Shop vac with the 14$ attachment kit. Works great.


----------



## Katie8103 (Oct 25, 2012)

I bought a Love Less Ash Vac about a year and half or two years ago and it has worked wonders for me. There is some sort of a dual system on the filter process that makes for a clean home afterward, and none of that ashy smell you sometimes get from stoves. Well worth the money!


----------



## dwizum (Oct 26, 2012)

The vac arrived last night, I took it out and played with it. It seems well put together and well thought out, there's storage for the tools, a really cool crevice tool that has an angled folding tip, the hose locks positively to the motor unit, and the suction is amazing. I vacuumed part of my garage floor with my "normal" shop vac (a giant Craftsman) and this Powersmith was picking up dust out of cracks that the big vac left behind.


----------



## Paul Raz (Oct 26, 2012)

Just bought my powersmith here.

http://www.farmandfleet.com/product...gclid=CK3935iBn7MCFYw-MgodslMAMg#.UIqt5Wt5mSM


----------



## Melissa220 (Oct 26, 2012)

Paul Raz said:


> Just bought my powersmith here.
> 
> http://www.farmandfleet.com/product...gclid=CK3935iBn7MCFYw-MgodslMAMg#.UIqt5Wt5mSM


NICE price!  I bought mine early September and paid $89.99 plus shipping!


----------



## Paul Raz (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah, I was pretty surprised. It was in stock and cheap. I should thank you as well. Reading your post is why I went to look for it. Hope it works well!


----------



## Mongo (Oct 26, 2012)

dwizum said:


> As per my recent newbie threads I'm gearing up for my first winter burning pellets. Just placed the order for the stove itself (55-trpah from timber ridge). Will be ordering pellets on Monday and picking up the materials for the install by the weekend.
> 
> Last thing I need (that I'm aware of!) is to find an ash vacuum. I'd like to stay under $100 if possible - looks like there are a handful around that price range, so - anyone have feedback?


 
Used a home dept shop vac for 2 years with a hepa filter. Bought a Love Less ash vac from a local dealer. it's a coin toss which one does a better job.


----------



## dwizum (Oct 26, 2012)

Son of a gun. That's where I got mine. It wasn't on sale when I ordered.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 26, 2012)

jgrz0610 said:


> Shop Vac here too. Make sure you use a hepa filter or every time the wifey dusts you're going to hear about it. I wonder when someone will chime in and warn me about a vacuum fire? Should be soon...


Watch out for those vacuum fires!     Seriously, make darn sure you are just sucking completely dead ash and then put the vacuum outside on the 'ground', not the wooden deck.  I remember one  fire last winter that started a deck on fire.  I invested in the Loveless and don't regret it except for the noise, but I just turn off my hearing aid and all is well.


----------



## Justin M (Oct 26, 2012)

Paul Raz said:


> Just bought my powersmith here.
> 
> http://www.farmandfleet.com/product...gclid=CK3935iBn7MCFYw-MgodslMAMg#.UIqt5Wt5mSM



Thanks.  I just cancelled my order(back ordered) from Amazon and saved almost $20.


----------



## P38X2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Paul Raz said:


> Just bought my powersmith here.
> 
> http://www.farmandfleet.com/product...gclid=CK3935iBn7MCFYw-MgodslMAMg#.UIqt5Wt5mSM



Thanks for the link, Paul Raz! 

Mine shipped today. Amazon shows it in stock but "ships in 2-4 weeks". All set with that. Farm and Fleet was $15 cheaper, including shipping.


----------



## Paul Raz (Oct 29, 2012)

P38X2 said:


> Thanks for the link, Paul Raz!
> 
> Mine shipped today. Amazon shows it in stock but "ships in 2-4 weeks". All set with that. Farm and Fleet was $15 cheaper, including shipping.



No problem. Glad I could help!


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 29, 2012)

Shop vac has an ash vacuum up on their site. Think I'll ask the Mrs. for a xmas gift. 

http://www.shopvac.com/wet-dry-vacs/vac-details.aspx?vacId=374&vacSKU=404-11-00


----------



## P38X2 (Oct 29, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Shop vac has an ash vacuum up on their site. Think I'll ask the Mrs. for a xmas gift.
> 
> http://www.shopvac.com/wet-dry-vacs/vac-details.aspx?vacId=374&vacSKU=404-11-00



That one would look very nice under the tree, all shiny and polished. Psyched to get my Kawi green one on Friday. Prob put a good coat of wax on her first thing.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 29, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Shop vac has an ash vacuum up on their site. Think I'll ask the Mrs. for a xmas gift.
> 
> http://www.shopvac.com/wet-dry-vacs/vac-details.aspx?vacId=374&vacSKU=404-11-00


 
Nice! I wonder how much it costs? I like the handle on it and the easy-to-clean hepa filter.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 29, 2012)

SteveB said:


> Nice! I wonder how much it costs?


 
I saw $129 list price.


----------



## movemaine (Oct 29, 2012)

I use a regular shop vac. Truth is, with the way pellets burn, you aren't getting "embers" - so I feel like an ash vac is overkill - especially since i have to let the stove cool down before I can go in and remove the air exchange panels to clean and scrape. By that time, the ash is the coolest thing in the stove.


----------



## bigruckus (Oct 29, 2012)

Harvey Schneider said:


> I have been using this
> http://www.amazon.com/Cleva-EAT605SP-Ash-Vacuum/dp/B005Q6BWOG/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1350820366&sr=8-6&keywords=fireplace vacuum
> for about a year. It is loud and not very powerful, but it gets the job done. It won't
> do heavy lifting, but it will pick up an occasional pellet or clinker. As i said, it gets the job done. It is small, but i only emptied it once last heating season and it was far from full.
> The hose is lined with spiral cut aluminum for fire resistance and the three filters are fiberglass, perforated metal and hepa.


 


I have the same one..it's been used a lot...I bought it last year..it does a great job with my Thelin Parlour...It is noisy but I got use to it...I also picked up an extra filter for it..the price was $79.00..


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 29, 2012)

20 year old Shop vac with regular filter utilizing another hose on the exhaust (blow outlet) out the back door . No worries about dust as it  shoots anything that gets past the filter outside.    No Mess   NO Hepa needed . Business end gets a heater hose reduction with duct tape seal on an OEM nozzle after shut down.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 29, 2012)

jgrz0610 said:


> Shop Vac here too. Make sure you use a hepa filter or every time the wifey dusts you're going to hear about it. I wonder when someone will chime in and warn me about a vacuum fire? Should be soon...


 
You should be careful with those Shop vacs, Because if you're a numb nut and suck up a glowing red ember  BECAUSE YOUR STOVE IS STILL RUNNING.......Sorry I had to!

Rigid shop vac w/ hepa filter. I buy 'em @ the box store on tax free day for like $20ish. At that price I could care less if it get's torched!


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 30, 2012)

That` s why they make fire extinguishers.


WoodPorn said:


> You should be careful with those Shop vacs, Because if you're a numb nut and suck up a glowing red ember BECAUSE YOUR STOVE IS STILL RUNNING.......Sorry I had to!
> 
> Rigid shop vac w/ hepa filter. I buy 'em @ the box store on tax free day for like $20ish. At that price I could care less if it get's torched!


----------



## Paul Raz (Nov 5, 2012)

Paul Raz said:


> Just bought my powersmith here.
> 
> http://www.farmandfleet.com/product...gclid=CK3935iBn7MCFYw-MgodslMAMg#.UIqt5Wt5mSM


Well it finally got delivered! I have to say its smaller than I expected, but does seem pretty powerfull and well built. No dents or dings that I can see. Looks good to go, now all I need is my stove....sigh!


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 5, 2012)

Got mine last Thursday and got to use it a while ago. MUCH better than the shop vac mini. Well made for the price.

Well it seems like you have all the peripherals covered, Paul Raz. Where's the stove?


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 5, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> so you get no dust out of these things at all?  i been using the shop vac leaving it outside and running the hose inside, thats getting old



None that I noticed. It has a pretty rugged looking 2 layer filter. Only used it on pellet ash. Boiler soot may be a different story but I'd be surprised if it didn't work well. 2 year warranty.


----------



## djs_net (Nov 5, 2012)

I've been using a Cleva Ash Vac since last year and its done a great job so far. The one advantage I see over a shop vac is that it's much smaller so I can keep it inside next to the stove and hide it unlike my big shop vac. I think I paid about $80 shipped, from Amazon.


----------



## Augmister (Nov 5, 2012)

SteveB said:


> Me too, shop vac with a hepa filter and I buy the drywall bags. Great suction and I get no dust blown into the room.


 
Ditto that... with the drywall bag.   Been doing that for four years.   Of course, make sure the stove is dead cold.   My vac of choice is Rigid!


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 5, 2012)

Bout the size of a 5 gal bucket. Casters are a plus. Long cord. Prob gonna rig up something to hold my brushes and other stove specific cleaning items. Maybe a nail pouch would work well.


----------



## Paul Raz (Nov 5, 2012)

P38X2 said:


> Got mine last Thursday and got to use it a while ago. MUCH better than the shop vac mini. Well made for the price.
> 
> Well it seems like you have all the peripherals covered, Paul Raz. Where's the stove?



That's the only piece I'm missing...supposed to be installed on the 12th. Let's hope this storm didn't push my install date out further.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 5, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> so you get no dust out of these things at all?  i been using the shop vac leaving it outside and running the hose inside, thats getting old



With all the money spent on pellets, get a HEPA and a Drywall bag... No dust. Ever.... And much better suction. And longer between cleaning/changing filter bags. I could go almost an entire season, if only doing one stove 
(Depends on the size of your vac and bag). 
I bought a Cleva last year. After the 1st cleaning, I had to clean the filter because of loss of suction. I sold it.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 5, 2012)

Anyone ever use their OAK as a vac. port  (sounds like it might work)

Or put another hole in for one?

Good to put the vac. outside anyway?


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 5, 2012)

Anyone have a V/8 moment?


----------



## Vinelife (Nov 5, 2012)

Shop Vac with a drywall bag ...works great..


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 5, 2012)

Hellfire said:


> Anyone have a V/8 moment?


No, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express  last night


----------



## Melissa220 (Nov 5, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> im broke


I'm sure you could earn some $$ by selling off a few bags - or tons - of your Somersets....    I don't see them around my neck of the woods.


----------



## Paul Raz (Nov 6, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> im broke


I'll trade you my new ash vac for a Ton of Somersets!


----------



## Paul Raz (Nov 6, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> when you coming?


You're too far! Otherwise I actually might have.


----------



## John Wallington (Nov 6, 2012)

OK i must be a nub because after reading alot of this thread, i cant see how a 'drywall' bag comes into play. I am currently using a rigid shop vac with hepa filter...i have to empty it a couple times a year because i suck up my ashes out of the ash pan with it after they cool of course.  I do know the filter is a pain in the butt to get clean each time....do you wrap a bag around the filter to protect it?  my filter is black as black can be.  Can someone post a photo?


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 6, 2012)

Not a Nub...Just a NOOB


----------



## dwizum (Nov 6, 2012)

Well my stove has been running for a few days now so I've had a chance to actually try this thing. I love it. Tons of suction (picked up a handful of unburnt pellets which is something reviewers of other cheap ash vacs claimed theirs couldn't do). ZERO dust or smell into the room. I like the fact that it's smaller, that makes it much easier to deal with than my "real" (big) shopvac.


----------



## Paul Raz (Nov 6, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> thats why the offer was accepted


Figured as much!


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 6, 2012)

The bag is actually a Filter in itself. The hose empties into the "Bag". The same way old vacuum cleaners worked. 

They all had bags back in the day. The Drywall bag is twice the dust protection and also keeps the HEPA filter looking brand new.


----------



## Melissa220 (Nov 6, 2012)

dwizum said:


> . I love it. Tons of suction (picked up a handful of unburnt pellets which is something reviewers of other cheap ash vacs claimed theirs couldn't do). ZERO dust or smell into the room. I like the fact that it's smaller, that makes it much easier to deal with than my "real" (big) shopvac.


I'd agree with all that.


----------

